# Lake-effect snow pics and the pups?



## silversmom (Mar 5, 2003)

Greetings to you hardy types in the Buffalo area - the pics in the news of your over 5 feet of snow are incredible!!!! How are you and your dogs coping? If you've got pics and the time, please share!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am in Buffalo but we only got about 8 inches. I think the folks south of here that got hit really hard are really busy right now. It is a sunny day and temps are warming up so everyone is out shoveling. A lot of people are still stuck in their homes or trying to dig out their cars, driveways, etc. and now have to worry about their roofs caving in. 

Here is the only video I've seen of a gsd in the snow. Note that this was taken 3 days ago -- Lancaster is one of the areas hardest hit and they now have more than 7 feet on the ground. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSnNoKu5ha0


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I confess that as a GSD owner my first thought was "Well, that ought to wear him out, lol 
Seriously, when you are counting in feet rather than inches, it so dangerous to people and animals for many reasons.
I will never again complain about our few inches we get every year. Besides, Hans loves it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Not in NY but we got 29" of Lake Effect snow here. I did take many pics of the dogs, will post them later.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This breaks my heart

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152822204005359&set=vb.28898790358&type=2&theater


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I grew up in Buffalo but I am in Philadelphia now. I know Buffalo has a reputation for snow but this is insane. I am very worried about all the people in the hard hit areas. I hope you are okay. I was an 8th grader during the Blizzard of '77. That was bad enough but nothing compared to this. I am thinking of all of you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I know that some horses have been killed due to barn roofs collapsing. And I'm sure there must have been livestock caught in the snow. 

I don't know what all of the wild animals did if they weren't under cover somewhere. The snow will begin melting tomorrow...


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm in Syr, only 2.5 hours from Buffalo. We didn't get any accumulation.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

hope it does not melt too quickly-that poor deer


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So what about all the stray cats, dogs and homeless people? I hope all the homeless made it to cover somewhere.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

milk had to be drained because the trucks couldn't get to the dairy farmers. Cows still had to be milked but nowhere to store it. We got a fair amount of lake effect from Lake Michigan, nothing to compare to the epic Buffalo numbers. 
The Bills/Jets will be playing in the big D though...at least they won't have to clear out the field, and Detroit will benefit! http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11915388/tickets-new-york-jets-buffalo-bills-game-detroit-free


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My friend just posted pictures from East Aurora where they got almost 8 feet of snow. His wife's family lives there. Another friend lives there and posted that her furnace just died. 

They opened shelters in all of the towns for stranded motorists. Most homeless people around here do go to the homeless shelters during the cold weather. As for the stray dogs and cats...I hope they are sheltering under people's porches or somewhere. I did read about several people who took in dogs and cats that they found at the beginning of the storm. 

It is just overwhelming.


----------



## sabletable (Nov 5, 2014)

I lived in Rochester NY which is 60 mins east of Buffalo while I was in college. I'm used to snow but I don't even know what you DO with that much snow. I hope the animals found somewhere safe but where would be safe?  People are stranded too.


----------



## QballK (Nov 2, 2014)

Watertown NY 
We were supposed to be hit very hard with 4-6 ft of snow but got lucky. Fort Drum on the other hand, was hit bad. Our problem was visibility due to high winds. Drum was closed for three days which is basically unheard off because of the road conditions and 0 visibility.


----------



## QballK (Nov 2, 2014)

We got slammed in the front but then it was as if the house acted as a wall, our backyard didn't get anything noteworthy.


----------

